# Any one bringing in Cloudmaker products or Lavabox dna 200



## Cruzz_33 (3/10/15)

Howsit fellow vapers and vendors/Vapers.

Wondering if anyone will be bringing in any Cloudmaker products ? Aswell as anyone who might be bringing in the Lavabox DNA 200w.
Wanting to upgrade from an ehpro 50w and a snowwolf 200w and these were the options I had in mind. Especially the Cloudmaker products as I like the idea the being able to change up all the internals and externals and the lavabox just looks amazing to me and its not too badly priced.

thanks


----------



## acorn (3/10/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-cloudmaker-whiteout-update.t12857/


----------



## Cruzz_33 (3/10/15)

Thanks Bro


----------



## GadgetFreak (20/10/15)

Anyone bringing in the LavaBox DNA 200?


----------



## Mike (20/10/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Anyone bringing in the LavaBox DNA 200?



Nope.. Ordered myself one earlier

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (20/10/15)

http://tinyurl.com/oyzt6ah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (20/10/15)

But that Lava box eish maan I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## element0709 (20/10/15)

Mike said:


> Nope.. Ordered myself one earlier



Yes and they are being delivered to me first...oh Mike how am I gonna torture u....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mike (20/10/15)

I'm trying to make a plan so we can get an extra one sent for @GadgetFreak too btw


----------



## GadgetFreak (20/10/15)

Please torture @Mike after I have got the LavaBox in my hands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## element0709 (20/10/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Please torture @Mike after I have got the LavaBox in my hands
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If it goes well I shall send him pictures of the 3 lavabox units and then fly to cape town for 1 week or 2~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (20/10/15)

There's some Beyonce or Rihanna song that goes like "I will hunt you down".

Reactions: Like 1


----------

